# Best 14 year old basketball player in the country?



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Didn't really know where to put this, but this kid is crazy.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wait, he's 14 and doing that shit? Even top HS Senior recruits don't have highlight reels that look like that. Wow.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Insane...hope he can grow 4 or 5 more inches.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

honestly came in here to hate on this type of thing but he looks legit

he's got moves

so many of these highlights are just dunking...but you can tell he works on his game. good form too. should be seeing him soon enough


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

That is some impressive shit if that kid is really 14


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

His name is Seventh Woods. His name is Seventh Woods

http://espn.go.com/college-sports/basketball/recruiting/player/_/id/171065/seventh-woods

He turns 15 in August, class of 2016. Listed as a PG who can get their head at the rim for blocks. This guy will be a monster.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Posts a basketball thread in the "Everything But Basketball" section...silly Gonzo.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

But yeah this kid is ridiculous.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I hate his name.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I kind of like it. I'm going to name my kid Eighth. 

Should I move this thread somewhere?


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

R-Star said:


> I hate his name.


His name is KVBL-esque.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Prince said:


> His name is KVBL-esque.


Meh. KVBL would be all *Toblerone MoneyShot*


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Dornado said:


> I kind of like it. I'm going to name my kid Eighth.
> 
> Should I move this thread somewhere?


It's a basketball thread in the Everything But Basketball section....what do you think?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I already moved it. 

Kid is very impressive.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Someone needs to pull him aside and teach him how to shoot and play actual D. At some point in time it isn't going to be all dunking balls deep on a 5'10 center, or swatting the **** out of weak attempts from awkward pimple faced white tweens. 


Being that much better than the competition often stunts development. He looks like he has all the talent to be the next superstar, but a lot could go wrong with ego and lack of drive as we've seen before.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

MemphisX said:


> Insane...hope he can grow 4 or 5 more inches.


thats what she said


----------



## TreyM (May 12, 2013)

This should be a wake-up call to those who are in high school and are still missing lay-ups huh?


----------

